# Spraying Nitrogen on hay fields?



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Sorry i kind of keep asking same questions here, i went to my ag supplier today for liquid nitrogen. First time wanting to try liquid nitrogen on my hay. The guy there told me it's to late to spray liquid nitrogen on hay fields it would probably burn it. Said needs to sprayed on before it starts to grow and green up? Is this true? My soil sample calls for 50lb of N/ expected ton of hay/ ac. So i was thinking i needed roughly 20gallons/ac. Guys claimed if anything spread granular Urea now. I already sprayed my 2-4D this evening. Is 100lb of Nitrogen or so to much per acre for O grass? What's my options?


----------



## endrow

He is correct spin on 100# of urea... You can get the urea treated to help it wait for rain


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Ok thanks, he also recommend not to put Urea on the areas I planted last fall, said just go with a 20-10-10. I guessvi will go get a ton ofvof urea today, does that stuff keep if I hav a little left for next year?


----------



## blueridgehay

I sprayed liquid N last year, and it was round this time. It did burn it back just a bit, but after first rain, you couldn't tell it at all. I had one of the best crops ever because of it and a good supply of water. To me it's one of the cheapest ways to get N out. I plan to use liquid again next year, and work it to a rotation of every other year. You just have to be careful and watch your soil samples and keep your P and K levels where they need to be.


----------



## haybaler101

Use the liquid just use streamjet nozzles and u will be fine. Just did 200 acres of wheat that was 10 inches tall.


----------



## big_country

blueridgehay said:


> I sprayed liquid N last year, and it was round this time. It did burn it back just a bit, but after first rain, you couldn't tell it at all. I had one of the best crops ever because of it and a good supply of water. To me it's one of the cheapest ways to get N out. I plan to use liquid again next year, and work it to a rotation of every other year. You just have to be careful and watch your soil samples and keep your P and K levels where they need to be.


What brand of liquid nitrogen did you put down


----------



## Grateful11

haybaler101 said:


> Use the liquid just use streamjet nozzles and u will be fine. Just did 200 acres of wheat that was 10 inches tall.


haybaler101 why do you use the streamjet nozzles over some of the others? Looks like they shoot 3 straight streams instead of a flat fan type spray.

They've been using these of different flow rates depending on here, I think 80 degree:
DG Teejet (Drift Guard) nozzles.

http://www.teejet.co...51-us_lores.pdf


----------



## haybaler101

I use the SJ7 which sprays 7 streams. I only use these for 28% nitrogen so the solution will penetrate canopy and reach the ground. If you use a flat fan on nitrogen you will have a nice brown field the next day. I also have a set of XRC, Turbo twi jets, turbo teejets and AIXR's for what ever drift control or coverage I need.


----------



## Grateful11

I like the looks of those SJ7 nozzles. I'm going to check into them. Thanks,


----------



## blueridgehay

big_country said:


> What brand of liquid nitrogen did you put down


It was the 33% from southern states.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I ended up putting down 100lb of Urea to the acre got rain 1" rain following day. But the ground was moist enough the evening i spread by next morning it absorbed it into ground.Now just need a little warmer weather, everything has just been hovering around 60deg. Got me a 200gl sprayer w/26ft boom, dang boom snapped up first time using it, got that fixed and now waiting for a day with no breeze. I want to get some of the Hardi MiniDrift nozzles.


----------



## hay wilson in TX

When I used liquid N I would just drill our old flood nozzles as I wanted to put out about 100 gallons /A, before spring green up.

Works well for bermudagrass on my heavy clay soils.

If for some reason I have to wait till when the bermudagrass is activly goowing, I will THEN consider the TAMU recomendation for East Texas and spray over the top 20 - 30 gal/A and again after each cutting.

HERE contrary to conventional wisdom, I apply more fertilizer in a dry year than I do for an average season. Here the nitrogen not used by the crop will be available for the next season. Do not try this in the East Texas Sandy Soils.
I really believe that for East Texas I would try 10 gal/A after cutting and again 3 weeks later, planning to cut on a 42 day interval, expecting 12% CP along with a better yield. 
Might only try it one season but I would give it a try.


----------



## johndeerefarmer

My experience with liquid hasn't been great. As has been said, the temp needs to be cool. Also the liquid rusted everything metal on the sprayer included the so called stainless steel hose clamps. I will stick with ammonium nitrate. My experience is like Hay Wilsons. Once I forgot to turn on the conveyor chain and threw out several rows of 400lbs/A of 34-0-0 in a 15" swatch. This was in late April. Come the next April the dark green streaks were still there. BTW my soils are heavy black gumbo type as well


----------



## vhaby

As stated by Hay Wilson in an earlier post on this Thread "... Do not try this in the East Texas Sandy Soils. I really believe that for East Texas I would try 10 gal/A after cutting and again 3 weeks later, planning to cut on a 42 day interval, expecting 12% CP along with a better yield. Might only try it one season but I would give it a try".

Applying 10 gal of liquid nitrogen per acre after cutting a hybrid bermudagrass is putting on a quite low rate of N that is going to produce about 20% lower dry matter yield than the same rate of nitrogen applied as ammonium nitrate. Liquid nitrogen applied at 40 lb of N/ac actually produced 20% lower dry matter yield than ammonium nitrate applied at this N rate in a study conducted at Texas A&M-Overton. Liquid urea-ammonium nitrate (UAN) will produce lower dry matter yield of bermudagrass than nitrogen applied as ammonium nitrate even out to rates of 80 lb of N/acre. When one floods the soil with excessive N such as at 120 lb of N/acre, then finally there is little difference in yield due to nitrogen source.

Also, putting on a low rate of N after cutting followed by application of additional N three weeks later failed to improve bermudagrass dry matter yield in studies conducted by scientists at Texas A&M- College Station. One of the main reasons this may not be a successful practice is the potential of not receiving a rainfall event after that second application until harvest time. Thus, the bermudagrass must depend on the initial low (deficient) rate of applied N for its total growth from cutting to harvest. Also, bermudagrass initially will take up a large amount of N into its roots and use that N to finish its growth to harvest. So, applying all the N needed for the growth cycle immediately after cutting is not a bad practice even on sandy soils similar to those in East Texas.


----------

